
360 degree panoramas of 7 famous world sites - jyrzyk
http://www.panoramas.dk/7-wonders/
======
Alex3917
The only problem with these is that because they are panoramic they can't put
the camera in the best position. For example, all the famous pictures of
Macchu Picchu are taken from behind that little hut you see about 50 feet
above where the camera is. The problem is that with a panorama, if you put the
camera there then half the picture would be the back of the hut. Because of
this you don't get as good of a view of the actual ruins. Similarly, all the
famous pictures of the Petra treasury are taken from the opposing cliff, which
again wouldn't work for the same reason. So although you get to see more of
the surrounding environment, you get a less good view of the actual thing of
interest. Still great pics though.

------
donna
wow!

